# DMA ich gebe bald auf :(

## ices

Ich verstehe es nicht mehr, ich bekomme bei jedem Boot die Meldung, dass ich kein DMA aktiviert habe  :Sad: 

meine /etc/conf.d/hdpram sieht wie folgt aus:

```
disc0_args="-c1 -d1 -X 69 -m 16" 

disc1_args="-c1 -d1 -m 16" 

cdrom0_args="-c1 -d1 -m 16" 

```

und

```
rc-update add hdparm default
```

habe ich auch net vergessen!

WAS MACHE ICH FALSCH?

Ich bin fertig mit meinem Latein ...  :Sad: 

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

die Meldung hatte ich auch mal... hab sie aber irgendwie wegbekommen hmm. 

Aber was wirklich zählt: Das ganze IST aktiv. Mach doch mal hdparm /dev/hda und schaus dir selbst an.

Ach ja: Du solltest überall noch -k1 miteinfügen, denn ansonsten wird nach einem IDE Reset (wird im laufenden Betrieb gemacht) alles wieder auf den langsamen Standardwert gesetzt.

Dim

PS: Die Option Enable DMA at boot (oder so ähnlich) hast schon im Kernel drin oder?

----------

## -leliel-

bei mir erscheint die meldung auch die ganze zeit (weiss net, ob sie seit meinem letzten kernelupdate auf 2.5.75mm1 noch da ist, achte da nemmer drauf) ...

wenn du dir allerdings mal den init verlauf anschaust, wirst du feststellen, dass die meldung aufgrund von fsck angezeigt wird. ein paar eintraege spaeter steht dann der eintrag fuer hdparm. insofern ist es schon aktiv, nur noch nicht bei fsck.

so long

----------

## Aldo

Mal eine dumme Frage: Ich rufe hdparm für meine Laufwerke mittels hdparm in /etc/conf.d/local.start auf.

Ist das falsch oder kann ich das da lassen?

Funktioniert nämlich fehlerfrei...

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

es gibt eigentlich ein eigenes init script dafür:

rc-update add hdparm default

Konfiguriert wird das ganze über /etc/conf.d/hdparm

Dim

----------

## bernd

 *Aldo wrote:*   

> Mal eine dumme Frage: Ich rufe hdparm für meine Laufwerke mittels hdparm in /etc/conf.d/local.start auf.
> 
> Ist das falsch oder kann ich das da lassen?
> 
> Funktioniert nämlich fehlerfrei...

 

Kommt darauf an. Unterstützt der Kernel deinen Chipsatz?? Falls ja, brauchst du hdparm meistens nicht, da der Kernel den DMA-Modus beim boote setzt.

Bei mir funktioniert es. Ich habe einen Via8233a (in der Kernelconfig 

-->Via82Cxx) Chipsatz und bei mir funktioniert alles einwandfrei. 

Kernelconfig:

ATA/ATAPi/MFM/RLL support --> IDE, ATA, ATAPI Block devices 

Gruß,

BerndLast edited by bernd on Wed Jul 16, 2003 6:52 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Coogee

Wenn Du noch einen 2.4.20er Kernel benutzt, kann das auch ein harmloser Falschmeldung-Bug sein:

 *Quote:*   

> Summary of changes from v2.4.21-pre4 to v2.4.21-pre5
> 
> ============================================
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Probier mal einen 2.4.21er...

----------

## hachre

@Ices:

Wenn die Meldung vom reiserfs fsck kommt dann kannst du das getrost ignorieren.

Wenn Gentoo gebooted hat mach mal 'hdparm -t /dev/hda'.

Wenn das Resultat >=20MB ist dann ist DMA an wenn das Resultat <=5MB ist dann ist DMA aus  :Wink: 

Das Problem wieso da steht dass DMA aus wäre ist weil der Kernel DMA nicht einschaltet sondern erst hdparm - und Programme die vor hdparm im INIT Script starten noch kein DMA vorfinden....

Wenn du möchtest dass DMA vom Kernel eingeschaltet wird musst du im Kernel den speziellen Treiber für deinen IDE Controller eincompilen.

Auch wenn dieser Treiber eincompiled ist kann es sein, dass der Kernel DMA nicht automatisch anmacht - das liegt dann an einer eigenheit des jeweiligen IDE Drivers oder einem veralteten Bios.

----------

## romulus

 *hachre wrote:*   

> @Ices:
> 
> Wenn Gentoo gebooted hat mach mal 'hdparm -t /dev/hda'.
> 
> Wenn das Resultat >=20MB ist dann ist DMA an wenn das Resultat <=5MB ist dann ist DMA aus 
> ...

 

Geht auch einfach mit "hdparm -d /dev/hda". Dann wird dir direkt angezeigt ob es aus oder an ist  :Smile: 

----------

## hachre

@romulus: Ja das stimmt schon, aber er kann sich da auch irren und meinen es ist an und in Wirklichkeit ist es nich - der Geschwindigkeitstest mit -t auf jeden Fall der Zuverlässigste.

----------

